# Couple of quick questions



## padronman (Jul 16, 2015)

Good morning good people.  Couple questions.   I have had my Belly in Pop's Brine for 10 days and I am ready to smoke those bad boys.  I am going to rinse them good before smoking and do a quick fry test as well. I am going to hot smoke it not cold.  My questions are this

1.)  Is a pellicle REALLY a necessary thing?  I know the pellicle helps smoke adhere to meat but my brother never does this step and his bacon is amazing.  I mean....I don't form a pellicle on my Pork Butts and they take smoke just fine.  Will it harm the bacon if I skip the pellicle? 

2.)  What is a good internal temp for Hot smoked bacon?  I have seen several answers.  My brother I believe takes his to 135F.  I have seen as high as 150F.  Whats a good safe IT?  Since it's cured is 135F enough?

Thanks for any help you can offer. 

Scott


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't believe you really need a pellicle.  I always do it thou.

Since it is cured no IT is needed.   A lot of people cold smoke.

I just warm smoke mine for 12 hours, never check the IT.


----------



## padronman (Jul 16, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I don't believe you really need a pellicle.  I always do it thou.
> 
> Since it is cured no IT is needed.   A lot of people cold smoke.
> 
> I just warm smoke mine for 12 hours, never check the IT.


Ok cool on the Pellicle.  I didn't really think it was overly necessary for good bacon. 

Ok so no IT necessary cool.  I'll probably follow my brothers recipe and pull at 135F just cause I know what that turns out like. 

Planning on smoking at say 200F or so.

Oh one other question.....do you remove the skin before smoking? After? Not at all?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2015)

PadronMan said:


> Good morning good people.  Couple questions.   I have had my Belly in Pop's Brine for 10 days and I am ready to smoke those bad boys.  I am going to rinse them good before smoking and do a quick fry test as well. I am going to hot smoke it not cold.  My questions are this
> 
> 1.)  Is a pellicle REALLY a necessary thing?  I know the pellicle helps smoke adhere to meat but my brother never does this step and his bacon is amazing.  I mean....I don't form a pellicle on my Pork Butts and they take smoke just fine.  Will it harm the bacon if I skip the pellicle?
> 
> ...


#1   If you don't get it good & dry, with or without a pellicle, it is quite possible for the smoke to form a slimy foul tasting coating on the surface. Cured things like Bacon, CB, BBB, Fish, etc are a completely different thing than a seasoning rubbed Pork Butt.

#2  If you're going to eat CB, BBB, or Belly Bacon without cooking it first, it should be taken to 145° IT when Smoking. (Cured or not cured)

The fact that it's cured doesn't mean you don't have to take it to 145°. It only means you can take longer than 4 hours to get to 140°, before going to 145°.

Extra question: Are you going to eat the Skin??  If not, why deprive the Bacon of the Smoke that the skin will absorb?

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2015)

I remove mine before curing.

I would try to keep the smoker temp under 150.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2015)

One thing I should confirm.

Your first post told me you were going to Hot Smoke, and you talked about Internal Temps that tell me you want it safe to eat without further cooking. That's what Pops does, and that's why I said 145° IT.

Normally I personally Warm smoke with temps between 100° and 130°. I don't go for any finished IT, but it usually ends up between 110° and 125°. I go by color, which IMO has to do with taste, and I usually give it 9 to 12 hours with my AMNPS at those Smoker temps.

Pulling it at 135°, like your brother does is fine if you're going to fry it before eating.

Bear


----------



## padronman (Jul 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> #1   If you don't get it good & dry, with or without a pellicle, it is quite possible for the smoke to form a slimy foul tasting coating on the surface. Cured things like Bacon, CB, BBB, Fish, etc are a completely different thing than a seasoning rubbed Pork Butt.
> 
> #2  If you're going to eat CB, BBB, or Belly Bacon without cooking it first, it should be taken to 145° IT when Smoking. (Cured or not cured)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear.  All good points.  I am definitely going to "fry" the bacon before eating it.  So IT won't really matter as much.   I will attempt to de-skin the bacon before going into the smoker today.  I am not going to eat it.  Next time I will de-skin before curing too.

I am going to take out of the cure.  Rinse well.  Pat dry.  Then put in fridge uncovered for a bit to dry it out more.  Is this cool?  I can't leave it on counter because I have NOSEY cats....ugh

Thanks

Scott


----------



## padronman (Jul 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> One thing I should confirm.
> 
> Your first post told me you were going to Hot Smoke, and you talked about Internal Temps that tell me you want it safe to eat without further cooking. That's what Pops does, and that's why I said 145° IT.
> 
> ...


Yes going to fry before eating.   I shoulda been clearer!!!   Thanks Bear

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2015)

PadronMan said:


> Yes going to fry before eating.   I shoulda been clearer!!!   Thanks Bear
> 
> Scott


In that case, I would keep my Temps below 130°, as over 140° can cause some fat rendering.

Explained in this one:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## padronman (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Again Bear.  You are a gentleman and a scholar


----------

